# Meet Tumbles



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

This is Tumbles, my new hedgehog  I got her yesterday and she's already letting me stroke her.. as much as is possible with a ball of spikes. She's not to fond of my boyfriend though :lol: The only problem is that she seems to like to try and climb down my pants which, I can tell you, is not the most comfortable experience I've ever had. :roll: 
She also likes to tug on the string of one of my bracelets and seems to be attracted to the shininess of my other bracelet. But, apart from her magpie-like tendancies, she's a cutie.

Apologies for the crappy picture, I had to take it with the only camera at hand, which was my Ipod camera.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Tumbles really is a cutie-pie.  
Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

awww shes so cute and little!! and her face is ultra cute!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And 'Tumbles' suits her perfectly. Please say kudos to your dad from me.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Tumbles does fit her well, she's precious!


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are some better pictures of the spikey monster, that I've recently realised is just a softy who likes having under her chin scratched while she falls asleep with her head on my hands. However, any sudden movements turn her back into the spikey monster of sheer pain and agony towards my hands.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Tumbles is adorable, congratulations on your new addition to the family


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks  

And, MissC, I told my dad 'grats on thinking of Tumbles' name in a way that no-one else did :lol:


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats, she's adorable!

Our first hedgie was also named Tumbles  She was clever (for a hedgie) and very social, and lived to be almost 7, so it's a name with a good history!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

She is so adorable! Congratulations!



> She also likes to tug on the string of one of my bracelets and seems to be attracted to the shininess of my other bracelet. But, apart from her magpie-like tendancies, she's a cutie.


I have this one necklace which is long and has lots of beads on it, and every time I have it on, Liam attacks it like no tomorrow. Every. Time. You would think he understood by now that hard plastic shiny things =/= food, but alas. So, I feel your pain. :lol:


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

cynthb said:


> Our first hedgie was also named Tumbles  She was clever (for a hedgie) and very social, and lived to be almost 7, so it's a name with a good history!


Hopefully my Tumbles will live to such a ripe old age. She's quite clever too, I've realised she won't walk off my legs unless me hand is there as steps :roll:



cylaura said:


> I have this one necklace which is long and has lots of beads on it, and every time I have it on, Liam attacks it like no tomorrow. Every. Time. You would think he understood by now that hard plastic shiny things =/= food, but alas. So, I feel your pain. :lol:


:lol: Tumbles is the same, she'll go insane with it and doesn't quite realised it isn't going anywhere because it's attatched to my wrist.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

tazzatrillz said:


> Here are some better pictures of the spikey monster, that I've recently realised is just a softy who likes having under her chin scratched while she falls asleep with her head on my hands. However, any sudden movements turn her back into the spikey monster of sheer pain and agony towards my hands.


Is it just me or is she giving us the bird with her right 'hand' in the second pic? :?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaaw! She's cute!
Glad you went with the name "Tumbles" - great name!


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> Is it just me or is she giving us the bird with her right 'hand' in the second pic? :?


 :lol: I never even noticed that, but it seems like she is. She isn't the cute, innocent hedgehog everyone seems to think she is.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Cute hedgehog! ^^


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

RalphsMum said:


> Glad you went with the name "Tumbles" - great name!


  After having the feedback on Tumbles and having it in my head for a few hours.. I just couldn't think of anything else I could possibly name her.

And I'm sure that she would appreciate all the lovely comments she is getting, even if she was giving the camera the finger. :lol:


----------

